
Does it make you win? - enra
http://blog.kippt.com/2012/08/12/does-it-make-you-win/
======
csallen
Another way to think of this is in terms of opportunity costs. Every day you
spend working on A is a day you're _not_ working on B, C, D, etc. So, assuming
you have a list of ideas that includes some game winners, you'd be remiss to
spend time on other things. Even if you don't have any game winners, you have
to measure the cost of working on mediocre ideas vs brainstorming for good
ideas.

~~~
enra
Yeah that's a good point.

Specially if you're a builder, you tend jump on building things as soon as
something excites you. Sometimes it works, but sometimes the ideas might
exciting but not that meaningful.

------
yessql
I wish I had read this and thought about it a week ago, before I decided to
teach myself golang, which ate up my free time. Is learning an experimental
unpopular language going to help me win? Fat chance.

------
tarr11
Working solely on what makes you win (always) seems to be at odds with 20%
time, or "slack" (where you focus on whatever you want, regardless of
priority)

Curious as to how you reconcile those things.

~~~
millerski150
Good point. In the really early stages of a startup, it would seem best err on
the side of focusing on maximizing the potential / value of "what makes you
win" given the danger at that stage tends to be doing too many (unfocused)
things. I still think "slack" time is important, but only after what "makes
you win" is running out of juice or you need a different stepping type / level
of stepping stone when expanding (say, when you cross $10,000 users and you've
run out of friends / acquaintances to sign up). As you get bigger, it's
probably easier to more formally dedicate people and time to "slack"

------
Swizec
That's a solid and simple piece of advice.

And coincidentally I just discovered Kippt because of this and it looks
interesting. Will be checking it out.

~~~
enra
Great. Let us know what you think about it :)

------
nanijoe
It all sounds good in theory, but if we all KNEW what makes us win, we would
all just do it and be super successful right? So maybe someone first needs to
come up with a formula for how to know what makes you win

~~~
3stripe
Sounds like 'validated learning' to me, see
<http://theleanstartup.com/principles>

------
barlog
what would make you win? in Japan 侘び寂び for Zen 禅。

